# Winter in Canada



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 17, 2011)

... or parts of Canada anyway...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 17, 2011)

ewww. I am as far north as I EVER want to be. ICK.


----------



## Yuray (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## CarlaMarie (Jan 18, 2011)

> ewww. I am as far north as I EVER want to be. ICK.


Me too!


----------



## Meg (Jan 19, 2011)

Yikes!  Glad to be sitting here in the Australian summer.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 19, 2011)

Not fair


----------



## adaptive1 (Jan 19, 2011)

You guys familair with the prairie "social"? That's the kind of things we do for fun at them!  Currently we are in the middle of a deep freeze, you got to love the prairie winters.


----------



## CarlaMarie (Jan 19, 2011)

I want to be in the Australian summer. Could you tell us what it is like?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 23, 2011)




----------

